# Inside dimensions 8 frame langstroth?



## TDI (Dec 25, 2014)

Hello 
Is 12 1/4 x 18 1/4 the correct measurement I should need for an 8 frame lang medium inside dimensions?
I'm in the process of making my first super and just want to be 100% positive before I move forward with these and cut, nail and glue them all together.
Everything is being made out of 2x untreated pine lumber with single rabbet joint but not a lot of info I've found for inside dimensions.

Thanks ahead, and great forum!


----------



## drlonzo (Apr 15, 2014)

Inside box measurements will varry depending upon mfg of the boxes normally. Particularly the width, the length is standard at 18 3/8". The width will varry from about 11 3/4" to 12 1/2". 

For instance Mannlake boxes are 14" wide outside which gives them the 12 1/2" inside. There are other posts about diff mfg's of boxes and their measurements on here.

If you plan to make your own, it would be advisable to make them the same width as any boxes that you will buy later on.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Is 12 1/4 x 18 1/4 the correct measurement I should need for an 8 frame lang medium inside dimensions?

There are two "standard" widths of eight frame hives. One would be 12 1/4" inside. The other would be 12 1/2" inside.

All Langstroth hives are supposed to be 18 3/8" inside for length. The frame rabbets should be 3/8" wide and 5/8" deep.


----------



## TDI (Dec 25, 2014)

Ok thanks guys. that definately helped clear up any confusion.
So I will shoot for 12 1/4 by 18 3/8 and should be safe


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

The span across the rabbets is 19 1/8" and the top bars on frames are 19". This gives you 1/8" (+- 1/16") for the frame to fit in without it falling off of the frame rest rabbet.


----------



## howlin (May 15, 2016)

is it the smaller cell size leading to the smaller bees that allows for better wintering in the smaller hives?
sorry if off topic.
h.

also 8 frame... he was about to set the brood to the [email protected] 1:23 ... did you copywright this method ;D forgot link.... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0XABXPyQ2rg


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>is it the smaller cell size leading to the smaller bees that allows for better wintering in the smaller hives?

Cell size and hive size are not related. Bee size and cell size are related.


----------



## howlin (May 15, 2016)

hi,
I was under the impression that it is easier to heat a four poster cdn opt bed than it is to heat a bedroom. 
h.

edit* canopy bed. silly phone.


----------

